# Recommendations For Dessert Type Juice



## BigK (24/6/14)

Morning guys and girls. I'm looking for a few dessert type juices and keen to have some input from the forum. I currently enjoy the Vape Craving  line and am looking for something else along that line but i am really not keen on any minty/mentholy flavours. Any suggestions ?


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (24/6/14)

Cheesecake from VK is really good  

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan (24/6/14)

Tyron Sale said:


> Cheesecake from VK is really good
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


 
I have VK Cheesecake, not very sweet for me. Do you vape it on its own or in a mix?


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (24/6/14)

Sometimes I add chocolate coconut for a little twist 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan (24/6/14)

Maybe I should try something like that, mine kind of tastes like nothing. Been steeping for about a month as well. 

@BigK get a bottle of Elvis Breakfast from Lekka Vapes, its delicious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (24/6/14)

Tiaan said:


> Maybe I should try something like that, mine kind of tastes like nothing. Been steeping for about a month as well.
> 
> @BigK get a bottle of Elvis Breakfast from Lekka Vapes, its delicious!


Hmm , I even find it delicious on its own ! first initial taste you get a sort of biscuity taste , then the aftertaste is just marvelous 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------

